# Navionics Chip - Ohio River?



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have the Hotmaps version (not platinum or premium) of the Navionics chip in my humminbird gps. Does anyone know if this has maps of the Ohio river? I was hoping to do some hybrid fishing this fall, but haven't ventured onto the river & was wondering if my chip had any map info for the river.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I have the 2008 Hotmaps Premium, Eastern Region, and it has the Ohio, but, it doesn't have any depths or contours. They say the rivers change too often to maintain any kind of accuracy. Mine shows the shoreline, backwaters, tributaries, dams and the navagational channel.


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks. For some reason I have a bit of anxiety about going out onthe river. Never been. Used to get a bit paranoid first time on a new lake and having the GPS and chip at least helps give a bit of security to get around. Makes sense I guess that the Ohio river map wouldn't have countours due to chages in the bottom, but being able to find tributaries I've ehard about and get back to my launch site if I dawdle somewhere would be nice.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You can order the Ohio River navigation maps of the ACoE website. They used to be free on the web but after Sept.11 2001 they make you order them for something like $12.00. 
They show everything including underwater piplines, dams, HWD, tribs......


http://www.lrd.usace.army.mil/navigation/navcharts/

This is also an *excellent* book for anyone fishing the river. 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Fishing-Ohio-River-Pittsburgh-Markland/dp/0964330903"]Amazon.com: Fishing the Ohio River: From Pittsburgh, Pa., to Markland, Ind. (9780964330900): Mark Hicks: Books[/ame]

Both will cut years off your learning curve, literally.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

As it is in a valley you will find a lot of fog in Oct. be carefull. There is a lot of barge traffic so don't risk it when there is a heavy fog. You can get the river levels at http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/navreps.html. In addition to the Hybrids there is a very healthy population of Sauger/Walleye and monster cats as well. It's a great all around fishing trip. The locks are a awesome experience too. Not sure when you are going or where to but if you need anymore info shoot me a PM. I'll help where I can.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

You can also order a cd with all of the river charts and some other information for $15.00 at: http://www.theohioriver.com/


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

drjkl1 said:


> Thanks. For some reason I have a bit of anxiety about going out onthe river. Never been. Used to get a bit paranoid first time on a new lake and having the GPS and chip at least helps give a bit of security to get around. Makes sense I guess that the Ohio river map wouldn't have countours due to chages in the bottom, but being able to find tributaries I've ehard about and get back to my launch site if I dawdle somewhere would be nice.


I always get some amount of anxiety over going on a new body of water, even just river pools I've never been on, even though I pretty much cut my boating teeth on the Ohio. There really is a lot that can go wrong. I suggest you go during the day a few times to get to know it a little. IMO, those barges aren't as dangerous as people like to think. As long as you aren't in the middle of the river, drifting or anchored, in the dark, they are easy to avoid. Just use common sense. They do make waves, but don't throw the big boat swamping wakes like they used to. Just be carefull and use your head and you should be fine.


----------

